

Ask HN: What is the best resource to learn about software architecture? - zeusofzeus


======
elmarschraml
Joel on Software is a classic:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/) Sadly, a few
years ago he mostly stopped writing about business and architecture, but the
archives from around 2000 to 2005 are really good, and mostly timeless.

infoq.com has lots of good articles and talks, some language- or technology-
specific, but most with a focus on architecture.

The O'reilly Head First books "Object-oriented architecture & design" and
"Design patterns" are somewhat basic, but an excellent and accessible start.

For something deeper and harder to digest in book form, try some of the
classics like Eric Evan's "Domain-driven design", or Martin Fowler's "Patterns
of Enterprise applicaton architecture".

As for some specific styles, try typesafe's manifesto and description of
reactive applications, Hohpe's "Enterprise Integration patterns" for pipes-
and-filter architectures, and anything by Stefan Tilkov
([https://www.innoq.com/blog/st/](https://www.innoq.com/blog/st/)) for REST.

------
bzalasky
There was a similar question [0] I commented on a while back... The
Architecture of Open Source Applications [1] was mentioned there by another
commenter. I also saw the link here on HN to Cloud Computing Patterns [2] a
couple days ago.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730285)

[1] [http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

[2]
[http://www.cloudcomputingpatterns.org/](http://www.cloudcomputingpatterns.org/)

------
haidrali
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/) can give examples
of some of the best software architectures

------
briandoll
Martin Fowler's blog:
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/)

------
gravedave
I'd go for a good practical book about operating system programming.

